# How much difference does an expensive putter really make?



## Keyser Soze (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey there guys and girls. Wondered if i could pick your collective brains.

I'm currently playing my best golf ever, my handicap going down from 18 something to 14.8 since the beginning of the year and alot of this i do feel is to do with my putting. I had 3 birdies in my round yesterday (first time ever) and they were all 4-6 foot type putts, so fairly pleased. I currently have a Â£35 no named mallet style putter in the bag but can't help looking at the shiney new expensive putters on certain golfing websites.

My question is, will an expensive named manufacturer's putter really make much difference? I can understand that  Â£40 block of wood type driver from the market is gonna go nowhere near a Taylormade or Calloway bad boy, same as a set of irons that resemble a hockey stick will never out perform a shiney set of Ping or Mizano's. But really, from 6-10 feet out, will a Ghost Spider or Scottsdale TR, not to mention a Scotty Cameron really make all the difference?

I read somewhere that Drivers usually get changed every couple of years or so, Iron's maybe 4 to 5 years (although it would seem alot more frequently among some of you guys from what i've read on here  ) but a putter, one that a golfer is comfortable with can serve a lifetime?

If that is the case, and an expensive named putter is the way to go then i better get myself sorted with a few extra hours of overtime?

What do you think? Has it worked for you? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

The one thing I have never changed is my putter.  My current averages are 29-31 per round with very few, if any at times, 3 puts so a putter is way down my list of possible changes although I did like one I saw at West Lancs, shortened with a fat grip.

I think once your comfortable with a putter and you can feel the shots on all surfaces of greens whether fast or slow and from variable distances, then don't change and put at risk something that is working for you irrelevant of the brand or quality IMO. 

If a playing partner had a Scotty and took 36 puts or more and you took only 32, would you upgrade to a Scotty because of its quality and brand image? I wouldn't, I would be looking to where I am losing my shots elsewhere first.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:



			I'm currently playing my best golf ever..... and alot of this i do feel is to do with my putting. I had 3 birdies in my round yesterday (first time ever) and they were all 4-6 foot type putts, so fairly pleased. I currently have a Â£35 no named mallet style putter in the bag but can't help looking at the shiney new expensive putters on certain golfing websites.

My question is, will an expensive named manufacturer's putter really make much difference?  But really, from 6-10 feet out, will a Ghost Spider or Scottsdale TR, not to mention a Scotty Cameron really make all the difference?

but a putter, one that a golfer is comfortable with can serve a lifetime?

What do you think? Has it worked for you? Any advice is much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely stay with your current one!

If you do get the urge, I'm pretty sure that you will find that the 'big name' ones that feel best will be those that are quite similar to your current one. 

Remember that, in the Golf Goods environment, price to Joe Public bears little, if any, relationship to cost of production. It's a case of 'How much is the punter prepared to pay'! And in that ultra marketing area TM is King - except for putters, where Scotty is The Emperor!


----------



## Doh (Mar 16, 2013)

Putters are very personal things you could find one you like in a charity shop which will cost next to nothing and you could put like god with it. Expensive does not mean it will suit you IMHO.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2013)

An expensive putter is worth every penny.....if it gets the ball in the hole.
Sometimes(even often) an expensive one is used almost as a status symbol. Many people who have them probably don't putt any better with them than they would with a 10 quid one..
But they feel as if they do. If it takes a Â£200 putter to give them the confidence they need them it becomes Priceless.
Putting is all about confidence - use what gives you that confidence and don't fall into the trap of thinking that you WILL putt better with a Â£200 stick. You might - you might not.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 16, 2013)

As Imurg said, if an expensive putter gives you that confidence then fine, but I've heard on the forum of many many people going into a golf store with Â£200 in their sky rocket and walking out with a Â£30-40 fazer or similar.

My putter would have only cost Â£59.99 if bought new but got it v.cheap in the sale section

I keep saying I won't change it but I'll admit to being a brand junkie and have found a similar putter in the TM Kia ma putters


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 16, 2013)

you dont need an expensive one, just a good one!


----------



## lyden (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm by no means a good putter but I judge distance a lot better since I changed to a scotty, which was a big problem for me. I did recently get out putted by a vintage wooden shaft blade putter which suggests whatever works for you.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Having owned a Â£200+ Scotty this year, I'm a strong advocate of try as many before you commit to buying. I bought the Scotty new online, and looks was probably the md in factor. Yes it was beautiful and I am shallow. But could I make a put with it? Hell no.

So after flirting with a couple more Internet purchases, I went along to a local golf centre that had a massive range of putters in all different makes, and tried every one, in the ship and on their practice green. Suffice to say I was there a while. In the end I walked out with a Rife 400, a putter I'd never ever heard of or seen before. It was middle of the road price wise, sub Â£100, and it inspires confidence and gets the ball in the hole. My putting from 6ft has improved immensely as a result.

Forget price/looks/brand and go try the putters out. Obviously price will come back in to it, but I think you need to try out putters first hand. My wallet learned the hard way.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 16, 2013)

Think just what expensive buys.

It will, or should, buy a quality grip/shaft/head all manufactured to exacting standards of quality.

What doesn't it buy?

It doesn't guarantee getting the ball in the hole, only you can do that. If you are coming down in handicap, and in the main its down to putting, do you really think changing the working formula will help?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2013)

An expensive putter that doesn't suit you is a complete waste of money, a cheap one that does is worth its weight in gold.  The ball doesn't know what you're hitting it with, only you do.

I'm not saying an expensive putter might not improve things if it suits you, but if it doesn't it could do more harm than good.  And besides, if it ain't broke, why are you trying to fix it.

(Having dispensed sage advice, wanders off to ebay to see what he can buy to help his game.......)


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 16, 2013)

If it isn't broke then why are you trying to fix it is my attitude. If you are good on the dance floor then why start messing around with it. I could not putt for toffee last season and it cost me a big cut on my handicap. I would have happily glued the kitchen tap onto a broom pole last year if it would have helped me get the ball in the hole.

If you feel that there is maybe a little more you could be doing with the putter to help your scores then go for a lesson on it. Will only cost you a fraction of the price of a high end putter and may help you tighten up your technique.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried several putters before I found one that I really got on with and now there is no way I would change it. If you're putting well with the one you have and you're confident with it don't change it.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 16, 2013)

This is a rather silly question. It is one thing to ask if a [certain brand] is better than another [certain brand] but it should be obvious to any fool that price is not a simple measure of how appropriate or suitable they are.

On the vexed and endlessly, oh so endlessly, repeated question of Scotty Cameron putters, it should be obvious that these are high quality putters, and are often chosen by Tour players in favour of their main sponsor's putter. But whether any one model is the right putter for you or not, nobody here knows and it is really a waste of your time even asking. Go try some, ask a pro and good luck.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			This is a rather silly question.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh Ethan?

Maybe the poster actually doesn't know if its a valid question or not, and just maybe in someone else's opinion its not a "silly question."


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive just changed my entire bag of clubs to Orka with the exception of my putter

It is a Rife Trinidad and it works for me, can be bought for about Â£80, so a mid priced product.

I have tried more expensive ones and cheaper ones, and settled on one that works for me.

You cant buy confidence


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 16, 2013)

The cost of the putter is irrelevent, finding one that suits you is the most important thing


----------



## bozza (Mar 16, 2013)

When Jim Furyk won the Fed ex wasn't he using some $40 putter he bought off the shelf in some pro shop? 

That should answer you're question, it all comes down to what you feel confident with and judging by you're handicap dropping quickly why change? 

By all means go try some new ones but make sure you get out on a proper practice green as the indoor ones at the likes of AG are normally sloped towards the hole to trick people into buying a new putter.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Mar 16, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			And besides, if it ain't broke, why are you trying to fix it.
		
Click to expand...

Never said i was actually trying to fix it, just wondering how much difference an expensive putter actually makes


----------



## Keyser Soze (Mar 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			This is a rather silly question.
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome to your opinion of course, but i don't think its a silly question, i was just asking how much difference it makes?

Maybe i should have worded it, "does more developement go into an expensive putter so theoreticly it could give better results" 

Incidently, i notice that you don't use a 35 quid putter yourself.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 16, 2013)

Expensive putters are a complete waste of money,what you need to do is try out a bunch off putters and stick with the one you feel comfortable with.Ive used the same putter for the last 7 years and guys ive caddied for on tour were shooting crazy low rounds with the same stick they were using in the 70's.Try a bunch out and practise like mad with the one you choose and don't adopt the "scotty approach" where you think the club will do the work for you cos it wont!.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2013)

Next time you get a chance, look at what is in the bag of your pro, assistant pro or cat 1 players...

Yes an expensive putter can make a difference, but not always a positive one! It could make you worse.

What will make you better is:

1. Lessons
2. Practice
3. Equipment that can produce a repeatable action with predictable results. ie if you make the same stroke twice in a row you get the same result.
4. Confidence, but that comes from the three above, you cannot have it until you have sorted the first lot! (or if you did it won't last long!)


----------



## Ethan (Mar 16, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:



			Your welcome to your opinion of course, but i don't think its a silly question, i was just asking how much difference it makes?

Maybe i should have worded it, "does more developement go into an expensive putter so theoreticly it could give better results" 

Incidently, i notice that you don't use a 35 quid putter yourself.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't use a 35 quid putter, but I didn't get this one just because it was expensive. 

More development (and/or marketing) may go into more expensive putters, but if you look at the Cameron or Odyssey putter range, you will see that there are a range of styles, including head shape, shaft angle, length and weight, and some of these will suit you better than others. 

Maybe your putting swing suits a putter like the Odyssey number 9. If so, you can also look at similar designs by everyone from Benross to Cameron, at a range of prices. Maybe you suit a Newport design. Then you can choose from a range of similar shapes at a range of prices.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

I changed the putter I bought when I got my clubs after a few months, I really didnt like it and as a result was often expecting to 3 putt, I am a lot happier with the one I have now and that makes me more confident on the greens. I tried a Scotty in the pro's shop the other dayto see what all the hype was about, didn't like it at all.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 16, 2013)

It comes down to what suits you regardless of price. My bro is fantastic at putting and he has a Dunlop putter, it works for him and he won't change it - he plays off 16.

Try some out, go with what you like, can afford, regardless of what people say.

I bought mine because I wanted it - seemples.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Mar 16, 2013)

Think i'll be investing in a gap edge before a new putter thats for sure. I quite like the current putter i have, although wouldn't mind getting it regripped. Not too keen on the current grip!


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 16, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			It comes down to what suits you regardless of price. My bro is fantastic at putting and he has a Dunlop putter, it works for him and he won't change it - he plays off 16.

Try some out, go with what you like, can afford, regardless of what people say.

I bought mine because I wanted it - seemples.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago I played with a bloke who had this old putter that wasn't even branded,this guy literally never missed within 6 foot,he could putt its as simple as that.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			This is a rather silly question.  ...it should be obvious to any fool that price is not a simple measure of how appropriate or suitable they are.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely harsh imo. OP-er is asking for advice and you call his question silly and imply he's a fool! Smacks of the arrogance of some members of the Medical industry!



Ethan said:



			It is one thing to ask if a [certain brand] is better than another [certain brand]
		
Click to expand...

Now that could well be a silly (pointless and oh so endless) question! The Cameron vs Bettinardi 'debates' on WRX demonstrate that!


----------



## Coatsy79 (Mar 16, 2013)

I feel like I lucked out, bought a second hand macgregor bobby grace on ebay for Â£20 (i think they were like Â£200 back in the day) and I love it

Great big mallet putter, looks like something Brunel would putt with! I wouldn't change it for the world

My mother in law uses an ancient bullseye type putter, the kind like you get at adventure golf places and she won't change that for love nor money

One day I may go and try a blade putter as I prefer the look of them, but it'll have to be pretty good to get me to change


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had numerous putters over the years. Always kept hold of my original Anser 2 and really like the blade style. However I wasn't making enough putts and started missing the short ones. Went to an odyssey white ice #9 and really improved. But, I wasn't happy with the feel off the insert so wanted to get a more solid feel akin to my Ping. Got a milled prto touch odyssey but had a result and instead of RRP of Â£229, I picked it up for Â£160. As many pay that and more for a driver that lasts maybe a few seasons it seemed a great deal for a putter that now gives me the stability of a half mallet shape and the feel I crave with the milled face.

I have also had a variety of cheaper putters inculding a free original version of the TM Spider (can't get better than that cost wise) and a few mid prices (Â£50-100) but none really did it. It is such a personal thing but in the OP's case if the putts are dropping then stick with the one you have. If you are looking, my advice is to try and get to a good pro shop and ideally try on grass instead of a mat.


----------



## DCB (Mar 16, 2013)

I've an old Wilson 8802, unfortunately not one of the 1964 vintage ones, but nevertheless a very nice old putter indeed. It looks like a putter should. Can I use it..... no chance. It doesn't suit my style of stroke. My mate Kenny on the other hand has a similar style putter and he is deadly with it. It is ideally suited to his style of stroke. I'm sure if I swapped my current putter with him, we'd both struggle to putt well. It's all about getting a putter that works with your style of putting stroke.  Cost doesn't come into it. Get one that works for YOU and it's an easier game.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 16, 2013)

Putting is mostly in your head, if you have a putter you like the look/feel of, chances are you will putt well with it. But expensive wont  make you putt better but it will make you feel better, my dad uses a scotty and i coukd probably outt better than him using the kitchen brush! 
Scotty Cameron's are mega expensive because of the quality on the work, milled from one piece steel etc. but personally I don't like them, I tried them and didn't think it felt any better than anything else.
If you are going to buy a new one, get fitted, face/toe balanced, mallets and blades are all aimed at a particular swing arc.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 16, 2013)

The first decent putter I bought was a Ping Anser, That was around 1999. I couldn't believe the difference between the Ping and the Cheap Â£10 putter that I can't remember the name of. The roll and the consistency of distance control seemed unbelievable with the Ping. So I think there's definately a difference at that end of the Scale.

I've had lots of Putters since then,including a few Scottys. And guess what, I'm back using a Ping Anser and have been for about the last 3 years. 
It certainly performs as well as any Scotty I've used. So at the Top end of the Scale I'd say there isn't much difference between a Ping or a Scotty, or a Rife or a Bettinardi.... It's all about personal preference.

In my experience, the worst thing you can do is keep changing putters. 
With the amount of different materials and inserts available nowadays in the heads, you never learn to get a feel for anything if you keep changing.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 16, 2013)

I found my Ping G2i B60 in a property I was clearing out in work. I had another brand putter everyone thought was great. I keep it in the house to practise swinging with now as the Ping gives much better results.

Also if you do try a friends putter and have great results, try it a few times, then get on golfbidder etc to get it cheaper than in stores

Like they say if it aint broke, dont fix it.


----------



## dotty001 (Mar 17, 2013)

i cant believe the crap people are coming out with here 

if its new shiney and cost loads of moollars then ofcourse its gonna help , get spending !!!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Mar 17, 2013)

Just out of interest, is there any rule that actually forbids the use of 2 putters in a bag?  For instance, a player prefers long putting with say, a mallet putter but within 6 foot a blade putter?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 17, 2013)

no. its the same as people like phil mickelson having two drivers in the bag !


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree with all the posts about the right putter being one that suits you. A putter fitting might be the best way to find that - and that tends to be offered by some of the bigger names, with a price tag to match. Also agree with the confidence thing - if you feel it is going to work, then it just might!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2013)

From the moment I first picked up my Scotty it was Lurve .... it has an awesome feeling off the face.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 18, 2013)

A good putter does make a difference IMO, don't have to spend big money though Â£50 will get a good second hand one. What type of ball you use will also affect your feel around the greens, especially the longer putts!


----------

